# Stomach bug and helpful foods



## FrancoD13 (Aug 9, 2012)

Hello,

Bryce our nearly 5 month old Vizsla puppy has a bit of a stomach bug. It is giving him a case of the "trots". We were told to put a tablespoon or so of canned pumpkin in his food (reduced during the time period). The theory is that the pumpkin is high in Fiber and acts as a bit of a binder.

have you ever come across this and tried? Or used something esle? Sorry for such a delightful topic.


----------



## KB87 (Jan 30, 2012)

Per the suggestion of one of the wonderful people on here we tried pumpkin with our boy. It seems to really work and help out the digestive issues, plus, he loves it! I just put a nice dollop on top and mix it in with his dry food.
Another recommendation was sweet potatoes which also worked with our boy. He seems to like the pumpkin more and it's easier to open a can vs. boiling sweet potatoes so that's why we're running with that idea.


----------



## jld640 (Sep 29, 2010)

Pumpkin (not the pie filling) or sweet potatoes - both work. When Savannah has stomach issues, I add a bit of pumpkin to her food and make sure she has a sweet potato-based treat sometime during the day.

BTW - for future reference, pumpkin is an AC/DC food - it firms up the trots and loosens up constipation. Keep it in mind since you are getting close to teething - you only thought he tasted everything - with teething he will demonstrate how many more things can find his mouth.


----------



## jcbuch (Oct 15, 2009)

One of the best things to do for a dog with a sour stomach that is vomiting and that is vet recommended is to discontinue food for a day or two. This gives the gastric area time to settle and heal. Then put the dog on a bland food diet of boiled chicken and rice for a day and slowly introduce your dogs normal food over the next few days with the bland diet


----------



## FrancoD13 (Aug 9, 2012)

Thank you all. Tried the pumpkin and limiting his food intake and we are back to normal.


----------

